# Breaking Burton C16 Binding



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

i'd just give them a call... i had a problem with the heel strap on my drakes and they sent me an entire new heel strap with ratchet and everything and since they didnt have my year of strap in stock anymore, they sent me two of the newer model (so they would match lol), got it within 3 days of my phone call and it had to cross the border... i know your talking about burton but hopefully they have as good of customer service.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the response. It's good to know that people have run into similar problems with other products and the respective company has come through for them. Hopefully Burton will do the same. Anyone dealt specifically with Burton on something like this? Thanks.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Call them up, they shouldn't give you any grief for this.


----------

